# Gar question



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

How do you identify what species of gar you are shooting at? With a one a day bag limit on Alligator gar I would think there would be some way to identify before you shoot, but according to TPWD: "Alligator gar may be distinguished from other gars by the presence of two rows of large teeth on either side of the upper jaw in large young and adults." I would think that if you are looking inside it's mouth it is too late.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Alligator gar have a wide short nose & get larger than needle nose gar. Needle nose gar have long slender noses... Very visable differences!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

X2 on the gator gar. If a gator gar rolls beside you, YOU WILL know it!!!


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

There are actually several subspecies of gar. Long nose, short nose, spotted, and alligator. The alligator gar is the big one. The rest are shooters.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I can identify needle nose but was just wondering if there was a way to tell a difference between the the spotted, short nose and alligator before you shoot.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Look at the mouth. Gator gar have a much wider mouth and you can tell in the water. We see both down at Anahuac later in the year and you can easily tell the difference when they are only 2 ft long.


----------

